

BBC launches iPlayer downloads on Android - chaghalibaghali
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/posts/iPlayer-Video-Downloads-for-Android

======
bdfh42
Just trying it now - brilliant - TV shows downloaded from BBC to my Nexus 10.
Works great although download speeds are way slower than those to my Sky box
(format differences I suppose)

